# Ford GT supercar, 1st production car



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2005 White Ford GT, this is serial #1. Booked for light correction detail.










Started on the wheels










Before










After










Foamed the car and carried out the wash, first nice day I had to work on one of the owners cars outside










Clayed w. fine clay










Paint wasnt too bad. Corrected with medium cut polish on the new PC, finished down with the metabo. Inside shots were useless on the white finish, waited until I got some sun shots in the after pics.

Wheels were hand polished and sealed with 3 coats of AJT, tires dressed matte



















Cleaning the glass engine cover was a a bit of a task, I made it work thanks to wide rear tires










After, side trim dressed as well










Cleaning glass backed with halogens










Glass firewall cleaned as well, you can see the supercharger spool behind your head, pretty neat.



















KC mats again, tidied up with Folex










Interior after



















Jambs cleaned and sealed










Tailpipes polished with white di. and steel wool, housing dressed. Rear diffuser cleaned and dressed as well.










50/50










Engine cleaned up



















LSP machined on and left overnight










That ended day 1, came back in the morning for the final touches

Finished shots




































































































Some direct sun shots after the final wipedown





































And here is the GT at a charity event I was apart of (owner was the host). We got very lucky that the rain held off that morning.

In good company...



















Thanks for looking*


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Was just about to go to bed, glad I didn't! Amazing work again my man you sure do look after some fine cars. :thumb:


Still waiting for the MC12 though


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work and nice car there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice car and realy good job you did,I like the picture with two Ferrari...


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Stunning car, and a great job you done there :thumb:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't get it into my head that the center stripe is so crooked. Why is it like that?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome car:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Easy to get behind those wheels:thumb:

Nice collections of cars at the end.

Chris.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sterling job young man :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks great.
Ford GT is a car I would like to own. 
I have had a search, but don't recall another write-up of a detail on one. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

A really beautiful car the GT40, but those mats should be burned, they look terrible


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Renmure said:


> Looks great.
> Ford GT is a car I would like to own.
> I have had a search, but don't recall another write-up of a detail on one. :thumb:


Got a few more cars you havent see done yet... :devil:


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Came up a treat. What a Beautiful car.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work and what a car to work on in thr first place:thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Great work, gorgeous car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

david.celica said:


> Great work, gorgeous car


Its a cool whip :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Such an amazing car.. although id prefer the stripes in black personally.

Good job on it :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Work and a nice collection


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Another stunning car and great work:thumb:



andye said:


> Stunning car, and a great job you done there :thumb:


It's just the angle of the photos, if you look at the photos of the front from each side they are balanced.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

lovely looking car


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and what pleasure reading it before going to work in the morning


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lovely car, got to love the size of that supercharger :car:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely motor and cracking detail - well done


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work on one of my all time favourite cars :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

fantastic looking motor mate!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job on amazing car fella. I would have had to taken her for a spin round the block first though


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

littlejack said:


> Great job on amazing car fella. I would have had to taken her for a spin round the block first though


I have driven this car on 2 occasions actually. The morning of a car show the customer and myself transported 15 cars to and from a local show.

The owner took his more rare beauties like the F40 and MC12, while I was stuck in the 612 Scaglietti, Ford GT, Diablo and 550 maranello :driver:

Truly one of the best days I can remember... and the Ford GT is just bliss to drive, supercharger spools right behind your head, very fun car.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Am currently working with Matech Competition who are running two of these in this years FIA GT 1 World Championship and have an entry into Le Mans in June!!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous car, excellent work mate!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Great work on a great car (with a tranmission lovingly assembled in the UK)


----------



## Omid (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it! Love the interior dials  Its like a space ship!


----------

